# Cops question cyclist for taking folder into MacDonalds



## glasgowcyclist (24 Nov 2014)

I know there are two sides to every story but this one does smack of the ridiculous:

_Comedian Brian Conley was quizzed by cops in Scotland...for taking his fold-up bike into McDonald's.

The star - who at the peak of his career was the highest paid TV personality in the UK - said the Police Scotland officers even threatened to arrest him.
He popped into the fast food restaurant at 1am on Friday after starring in the musical Barnum at His Majesty's theatre in Aberdeen.

Brian, 53, said on Twitter: "Dear followers, it's me Brian & I'd like to tell u about a funny incident that happened to me tonight. #McDs #at police Scotland #jobsworth._​
I wonder what the reason for the call was; did he ride it in? Was it not folded? I can't really think of what would have justified calling the police.

GC


----------



## Cycleops (24 Nov 2014)

The Police there must have beef patties for brains.


----------



## chewa (24 Nov 2014)

Probably the issue was the juxtaposition of a bike (healthy) in MacDs!! Obviously a wrong 'un.

It has put me in mind of a nice buttery though ( a not particularly healthy snack from my Uni days in the Granite City)


----------



## Davidc (24 Nov 2014)

They probably thought he was going to rob the place and that was his getaway vehicle!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Nov 2014)

Dahon innit?


----------



## Banjo (24 Nov 2014)

Maybe he was bunnyhopping across the table tops. Must be more to it than we know.

I wheeled my folder through a covered shopping arcade in cardiff (St Davids center) and was escorted to the nearest exit by security staff. I was not riding it and offered to fold it but rules are rules apparently.It was all done in a friendly manner.I dont believe in hassling security staff who are just doing there job which is the last job on earth I would want.


----------



## nickyboy (24 Nov 2014)

I suspect it went something like this:

*Brian Conley wheels bike into McDonalds*
Staff: "You can't bring your bike in here"
Conley: "Why not. There are no signs telling me I can't"
Staff: "McDonalds guidelines are no bikes inside the restaurant"
Conley: "Look it's 1am, just give me my Filet-O-Fish"
Staff: "Can't serve you with your bike there sir"
Conley: *@%£"
*McDonalds staff call police*


----------



## Beebo (24 Nov 2014)

nickyboy said:


> I suspect it went something like this:
> 
> *Brian Conley wheels bike into McDonalds*
> Staff: "You can't bring your bike in here"
> ...


 There may have also been a bit of "do you know who I am?"


----------



## nickyboy (24 Nov 2014)

Beebo said:


> There may have also been a bit of "do you know who I am?"



You're right...."Didn't you know that at the peak of my career I was the highest paid TV personality in the UK"


----------



## CopperCyclist (24 Nov 2014)

About to defend the police here...

Any business has a right to lawfully remove anyone they don't want in their premises. They can physically remove you if you refuse to leave at their request. Most companies sensibly have a policy where they call the police to remove people who refuse to leave, rather than going hands on themselves.

Leave aside for one moment the argument of whether it's right for McDonald's to refuse people to bring a bike in, as the police DO NOT get involved in the rights and wrongs of that question (baring racism etc). That's between you and the company.

So, police are called, and we explain the above and ASK you to leave. You refuse. We ask again. And again. And again. You refuse at each point. We've anyway warned you by now that if you don't leave, we may have to a) physically eject you and b) arrest you to prevent any problems if we suspect you would cause them.

What would people want the police to do? Ask, and if a refusal is received, just leave?

The stupidity in these matters are ALWAYS the person who despite being politely told numerous times of why they need to leave, what will happen if they don't, and the possible consequences, still continue, receive those consequences and moan about it.*

*To be fair to Brian, it would appear he listened and left, just complained about it afterwards. The media however have focused on the 'police' side of it, rather than McDonald's "no bike" policy that caused it in the first place.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Nov 2014)

McD stores are franchises, so it's up to the franchisee I would think.
I've often taken my road bike into a McD store without issue, if it's quiet, you ask politely that will often let you prop them up out of the way while you chow-down on yer Big Mac ....


----------



## User6179 (24 Nov 2014)

He could of used the drive through but bikes are banned from there as well


----------



## 4F (24 Nov 2014)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I know there are two sides to every story but this does smack of the ridiculous:
> 
> _Comedian Brian Conley _​
> GC



Agreed, comedian is really stretching the truth...


----------



## Shortmember (24 Nov 2014)

Recently a woman was fined after taking her horse into a McDonald's restaurant in Greater Manchester.

She was refused service in the drive thru in Whitefield, so led the animal into the main restaurant where it defacated on the floor.


----------



## nickyboy (24 Nov 2014)

Shortmember said:


> Recently a woman was fined after taking her horse into a McDonald's restaurant in Greater Manchester.
> 
> She was refused service in the drive thru in Whitefield, so led the animal into the main restaurant where it defacated on the floor.



I suppose McDonalds should have been grateful that she didn't defacate on the floor instead


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Nov 2014)

CopperCyclist said:


> About to defend the police here...



About to praise McDonald's here...

Since being based in the boot of my car for work, I need to access wi-fi for somewhere to sit and post on here...I mean do some work.

Each of the handful of McDonald's on my patch are very accommodating.

They don't seem bothered if I buy anything, although I usually have a coffee.

I'm now on first name terms with several of the table cleaners.

One offered to open a shut part of the seating area for me when it was a bit noisy the other day.

For her to realise the ambient chatter would hamper my work, and try to do something about it, was impressive customer service.


----------



## KneesUp (24 Nov 2014)

I expect "no bikes" is a rule because bikes are quite awkward shapes to have in a place with hot drinks and apple slices so hot that they present a problem to Physics - and McDonlad's doesn't pay the staff enough to use their discretion when it's 2am and there are no other customers.

I got chucked out the Manchester Arndale because I was wheeling my bike through once. I genuinely didn't know you weren't allowed to. The conversation went something like:

Security guy "Sorry mate, you're not allowed bikes inside - you'll have to take it out"
Me: (thinking 'that sounds fair enough, to be honest it's a bit of a nightmare getting past people') "Oh right, fair enough. I didn't know."
Security guy: "Cheers"

Not sure what you'd have to do to get the police involved.



nickyboy said:


> I suppose McDonalds should have been grateful that she didn't defacate on the floor instead



You never know in Whitefield ...


----------



## Crankarm (24 Nov 2014)

Shortmember said:


> Recently a woman was fined after taking her horse into a McDonald's restaurant in Greater Manchester.
> 
> She was refused service in the drive thru in Whitefield, so led the animal into the main restaurant where it defacated on the floor.



Probably took one sniff of the food and let go ………..


----------



## Crankarm (24 Nov 2014)

Brian Conley should have been arrested, his jokes are awful.


----------



## coffeejo (24 Nov 2014)

User13710 said:


> This is such bullsh*t. A bike is no dirtier, greasier, or oddly shaped than a wheelchair, motorised or otherwise, or a large buggy, and I'm sure MacD's are happy to let those in - in fact they wouldn't dare refuse them.


Yes, the sight of people who can't walk dragging themselves across the floor wouldn't exactly be good for business.


----------



## jefmcg (24 Nov 2014)

I've taken my road bike into McDonald's Boston (Lincolnshire) at 3am one Sunday morning. They were cool (as in "didn't give a sh!t") about it.

(aside: I have literally no memory of ever hearing of Brian Conley before)


----------



## young Ed (24 Nov 2014)

Eddy said:


> He could of used the drive through but bikes are banned from there as well


me my dad and his bro/my uncle were all out on motorbikes one day and pulled up at a maceedee's but restaurant was closed so we had to walk through the drive through in full motorcycle gear and crash helmets 
Cheers Ed


----------



## Dragonwight (24 Nov 2014)

The clutch in my car packed up in the drive through once right outside the pay box just after I had paid, so they came out pushed me to the food box, I got my meal and then they pushed me to the car park. Well good i thought.


----------



## young Ed (24 Nov 2014)

Dragonwight said:


> The clutch in my car packed up in the drive through once right outside the pay box just after I had paid, so they came out pushed me to the food box, I got my meal and then they pushed me to the car park. Well good i thought.


could you not push?
Cheers Ed


----------



## Dragonwight (24 Nov 2014)

young Ed said:


> could you not push?
> Cheers Ed



I couldn't get out, you have to get well close to hand your money over and someone had to steer.


----------



## Drago (24 Nov 2014)

I think the reason they got upset and called in Dibble Scotlandland is cos he had his folder in one hand and his bike in the other.


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Nov 2014)

I have no sympathy for people who eat sh!te from McD's... if i ever have a momentary lapse of reason and enter one, I'd be grateful if the staff asked me to leave.


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Nov 2014)

MontyVeda said:


> I have no sympathy for people who eat sh!te from McD's... if i ever have a momentary lapse of reason and enter one, I'd be grateful if the staff asked me to leave.



I like the McMuffin breakfast burgers even though they are nutritionally suspect.

The coffee's not too bad, and quite cheap around my area.


----------



## Ganymede (24 Nov 2014)

young Ed said:


> me my dad and his bro/my uncle were all out on motorbikes one day and pulled up at a maceedee's but restaurant was closed so we had to walk through the drive through in full motorcycle gear and crash helmets
> Cheers Ed


Hang on Ed... you're not old enough to ride a motorbike... *hard stare*


----------



## jefmcg (24 Nov 2014)

MontyVeda said:


> I have no sympathy for people who eat sh!te from McD's... if i ever have a momentary lapse of reason and enter one, I'd be grateful if the staff asked me to leave.


Personally, I think the only time I have been in McDonalds in the last 15 years was at 300km into an audax and deep in the night (see above); and at Melbourne Airport at 11pm, when it was literally the only thing open landside. But it turns out the serve macaroons in Australian McDonalds, which were actually ok, so it wasn't a complete disaster.


----------



## KneesUp (24 Nov 2014)

MontyVeda said:


> I have no sympathy for people who eat sh!te from McD's... if i ever have a momentary lapse of reason and enter one, I'd be grateful if the staff asked me to leave.


It's a good business model though - we took DD in one the first time because we'd hit traffic and run out of food to give her. And of course she loved it, and whenever you go on a long journey, there is a McDs every 30 minutes. She now loves the place.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Nov 2014)

KneesUp said:


> I got chucked out the Manchester Arndale because I was wheeling my bike through once. I genuinely didn't know you weren't allowed to.


I got chucked out of the Lewisham Shopping Centre today for walking my bike through. It was a slightly more confrontational discussion though....


----------



## glasgowcyclist (24 Nov 2014)

Drago said:


> I think the reason they got upset and called in Dibble Scotlandland is cos he had his folder in one hand and his bike in the other.



Perhaps he'd asked for a salad.

GC


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Nov 2014)

jefmcg said:


> Personally, I think the only time I have been in McDonalds in the last 15 years was at 300km into an audax and deep in the night (see above); and at Melbourne Airport at 11pm, when it was literally the only thing open landside. *But it turns out they serve macaroons in Australian McDonalds, *which were actually ok, so it wasn't a complete disaster.


no doubt called McMacaroons???

My last McD's was in 1999... it was the first one since around 1990... it gave me the sh!ts before I'd finished eating it... I've never returned.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (24 Nov 2014)

I just can't imagine ever being that hungry!


----------



## Drago (24 Nov 2014)

I got banned for life from the cafe at Alton Towers due to my involvement in a food fight. I was 18 at the time.


----------



## green1 (24 Nov 2014)

Eddy said:


> He could of used the drive through but bikes are banned from there as well


It's city centre no dive through. I wouldn't leave a tank outside on Union St on a friday evening, it would be written off in seconds.


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Nov 2014)

User said:


> Is this physically possible?


stomach said no and made a rash decision as to which exit should be used... I presume.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Nov 2014)

Macdonalds do mighty fine coffee.... oh yes.. and porridge too.


----------



## nickyboy (24 Nov 2014)

What's to like about McDonalds: Open long hours, clean, reliable, free wifi, decent coffee, porridge, clean toilets, menu with healthy options, UK-sourced ingredients, decent value, cheap meals for kids

What's not to like about McDonalds: Burger & fries-type options not very healthy


----------



## 400bhp (24 Nov 2014)

nickyboy said:


> What's not to like about McDonalds:



Their ethics. Trumps everything for me.


----------



## subaqua (24 Nov 2014)

Pale Rider said:


> I like the McMuffin breakfast burgers even though they are nutritionally suspect.
> 
> The coffee's not too bad,utterly dire even from the fancy machine, and quite cheap around my area.



FTFY , and has to be a double sausage and egg with extra hash brown. zero nutritional value except lots n lots of calories but by god they taste great at 6am when staggering home after an all night works drinkies. ( kebab shops shut at about 5am IMHO )


----------



## broadway (24 Nov 2014)

nickyboy said:


> What's not to like about McDonalds: Burger & fries-type options not very healthy



Avoid the fries and shakes and it's not as bad as you might imagine.


----------



## subaqua (24 Nov 2014)

broadway said:


> Avoid the fries and shakes and it's not as bad as you might imagine.




just gotta hope 4 people in there don't all have a shake and suck at the same time , as the windows will cave in


----------



## bpsmith (24 Nov 2014)

400bhp said:


> Their ethics. Trumps everything for me.



What about the ethics of the major cycle companies?


----------



## Tin Pot (24 Nov 2014)

The food isn't much good but clean toilets almost anywhere in the world makes them a Force For Good in my book.


----------



## 400bhp (24 Nov 2014)

bpsmith said:


> What about the ethics of the major cycle companies?



What about them?


----------



## Brandane (24 Nov 2014)

CopperCyclist said:


> About to defend the police here...
> 
> Any business has a right to lawfully remove anyone they don't want in their premises. They can physically remove you if you refuse to leave.



Not the case in Scottish law though, which would obviously apply here. We don't have a law against trespass as such, with the odd exception - e.g. if it can be reasonably inferred you were there to commit theft; or your presence was causing a breach of the peace, etc..
Outwith the scope of the criminal law, the occupant of the premises would be told when they phoned in that it was a civil matter and the Police would not be attending.
There must be more to this story than Conley or the Daily Record (toilet paper) are letting on.


----------



## slowmotion (24 Nov 2014)

User13710 said:


> Yes. We were glad of both on the first morning of LonJog, when they were the only place big enough and prepared to open early for us .


 I don't know which ride it was because I wasn't there, but didn't McD's dry off some (DZ's???) soaking wet cycling gloves under their food-warming lights once? That's above and beyond the call of duty!


----------



## snorri (24 Nov 2014)

As the thread topic has veered a little, I will add my Macd experience.
I was cycle touring along the Danube in Austria a few years ago and met up with a Swiss couple we cycled along for a few miles together. The guy spoke good German and English and had little difficulty communicating with the locals in Austria and Slovakia so I was happy for him to lead as we looked for accommodation in Bratislava which we found at the second attempt. In the evening we spent quite some time wandering around the city looking for an eating place offering meals that met the rather exacting standards of the guy, his female partner seemed less particular, anyway we had a good meal in the end. The overnight accommodation deal did not include breakfast, so in the morning we had to find a breakfast place. This involved another lengthy search as the guy peered at numerous menus and into premises before deeming each one unsuitable and then continued the search. It was with some relief on my part that we walked right past a MacD and continued the search. By this time I was beginning to feel a bit faint having still eaten nothing that day and with lunchtime now approaching. We then turned around as the guy declared that MacD would be the best place for us to eat. I was horrified that such a picky eater would be seen within a mile of a MacD branch, but although I said nothing was glad to get a seat at an outside table as he went in to order or find the menu. I was chatting with his partner as we waited, and it seemed she was similarly surprised that MacD had been selected as being able to supply something suitable for his unusually demanding taste buds. After what seemed like 20 minutes the guy re- emerged from MacDs saying the queue was too long and we should go elsewhere. At this point I said I was close to fainting and would need to get food at the nearest outlet and I would lead the search. I soon found a likely eatery which provided all that was required at reasonable cost , the guy didn't complain about the breakfast either.
That's the full extent of my MacD experiences over the last 20 years,....... sat at a MacD table for a short time but have not sampled the goods.


----------



## jefmcg (24 Nov 2014)

MontyVeda said:


> no doubt called McMacaroons???


Nup. McDonald's have learned to respect Melbourne's coffee culture, and now their macaroon culture (it's weird, macaroons are everywhere!). McCafe's have been in Melbourne for more than 20 years, selling proper cafe items and not weird USAsian simalcrums. 

I can't remember what the McCafe coffee was like at the airport, but practically any coffee in Melbourne is better than any coffee I've ever had in London.


----------



## slowmotion (24 Nov 2014)

User said:


> Yeah but serving them up in a muffin was just taking the mickey.


 I'm sure it tasted finger-lickin' good.


----------



## Trickedem (24 Nov 2014)

I regards McDonalds as a lifesaver! 2 years ago I was doing a 400km 24 hour ride and was really struggling with my appetite and as I was approaching Towcester at 10 at night I saw the Golden Arches ahead and it really lifted me. I wheeled my bike in, had a cup of tea, milkshake and a couple of burgers and it really helped. They never batted an eyelid and even filled my water bottles. On the other hand earlier in the year I had a run-in with the manager of the empty Margate branch at about 7.30 in the morning, when he told me I wasn't allowed to bring my bike in next time (I'd already had my brekkie by then) He was just being an Ar*se and couldn't give me a reason and my bike was absolutely spotless. I told him there wouldn't be a next time.


----------



## MontyVeda (25 Nov 2014)

nickyboy said:


> ...
> 
> What's not to like about McDonalds:



Starting on the outside, the McLitter and the view of the garish decor that adorns the interior. Then there's the Mc this and Mc that stuff on the menu, and of course Ronald... he can Mc right off!"" I don't think kids should be put anywhere near a picture of him, let alone in the vicinity of someone wearing the costume!


----------



## CopperCyclist (25 Nov 2014)

Brandane said:


> Not the case in Scottish law though, which would obviously apply here. We don't have a law against trespass as such, with the odd exception - e.g. if it can be reasonably inferred you were there to commit theft; or your presence was causing a breach of the peace, etc..
> Outwith the scope of the criminal law, the occupant of the premises would be told when they phoned in that it was a civil matter and the Police would not be attending.
> There must be more to this story than Conley or the Daily Record (toilet paper) are letting on.



I missed the fact it was in Scotland! That said, we don't have a law against trespass either - its entirely a civil matter. The owner of the premises though has a right to remove a trespasser, and to ask for police assistance in doing so. 

Porter v Commissioner of Police for the Metropolis 1999 - 
http://www.freebeagles.org/caselaw/CL_bp_Porter_full.html

That's the stated case, it's not a bad read if you are into that sort of thing! Not entirely sure how it would translate north of the border, I was recently reliably informed by @glasgowcyclist that English case law can be used (though is not binding) in Scottish cases.


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Nov 2014)

Do any McDonalds provide adequate cycle racks? If not where are you supposed to leave your pride and joy? I visit the local Morrison's late on when it's quiet. I take my bike into the store and prop it up against the newspaper stand,no staff mind but it's funny how some customers seem to want to look at the unsold papers and make a bit of an issue of my bike being there.


----------



## Crankarm (25 Nov 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> Do any McDonalds provide adequate cycle racks? If not where are you supposed to leave your pride and joy? I visit the local Morrison's late on when it's quiet. I take my bike into the store and prop it up against the newspaper stand,no staff mind but it's funny how some customers seem to want to look at the unsold papers and make a bit of an issue of my bike being there.



Could you not leave it between some baps?


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Nov 2014)

Crankarm said:


> Could you not leave it between some baps?




Then they'd want to feel the baps up,tripping over the bike in the process! One just can't win!


----------



## Crankarm (25 Nov 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> Then they'd want to feel the baps up,tripping over the bike in the process! One just can't win!



Oh well. Could you not ask for a McD-lock?


----------



## bpsmith (25 Nov 2014)

400bhp said:


> What about them?



Not having a go at you. I just find it interesting that lots of people talk about the ethics of McDonalds, without thinking about the ethics of the other companies that they use.

Much like the vegetarian with leather shoes, etc.


----------



## Cubist (25 Nov 2014)

They're a good employer too. Cubette works for them, initially as a summer job, but now does a couple of shifts per week now that she's at college. She gets paid more per hour than most other Saturday jobs for 16/17 year olds, the managers are very supportive and motivating, the staff are treated well in terms of breaks and hours worked, and despite only being a part timer working for pocket money, gets a regular update on her performance which most employers would do well to take a look at. I'm not a fan of their food, but have to agree that it is nothing like as bad as the usual " I'd have to be starving to eat there" brigade would have you think.


----------



## 400bhp (25 Nov 2014)

bpsmith said:


> Not having a go at you. I just find it interesting that lots of people talk about the ethics of McDonalds, without thinking about the ethics of the other companies that they use.
> 
> Much like the vegetarian with leather shoes, etc.



It's a fair point and some of it might be irrational - I don't know. It's something I never liked even before I understood the stunts they pulled around a couple of British people that dared to stand up to them and the cynical marketing of junk food to children. I guess I knew at an early age that implicitly little minds were being manipulated when, at high school it was the cool thing to do to go and eat a Maccy D's.

It's possibly died down to some extent (the advertising has) but it's one of two or three companies I do my utmost to avoid. For one I can't stand the smell of the places, grease and lard mixed together.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Nov 2014)

God-damn, how can anyone knock a Maccy D milkshake.
A vanilla one on a very hot summer's day is one of life's great pleasures.


----------



## KneesUp (25 Nov 2014)

ianrauk said:


> God-damn, how can anyone knock a Maccy D milkshake.
> A vanilla one on a very hot summer's day is one of life's great pleasures.


It might be something you like the taste of (I don't - I prefer my drinks to be less viscous, but each to their own) but surely you'd rather a nice cool lemonade/beer/G&T drunk somewhere that isn't in or near a McDonalds on a hot summers day?


----------



## KneesUp (25 Nov 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> Do any McDonalds provide adequate cycle racks? If not where are you supposed to leave your pride and joy? I visit the local Morrison's late on when it's quiet. I take my bike into the store and prop it up against the newspaper stand,no staff mind but it's funny how some customers seem to want to look at the unsold papers and make a bit of an issue of my bike being there.


I've been known to take mine into Aldi and leave it in the packing area late on - they don't mind either. Some Aldis have bike racks, some do not. The one nearest does not - which is odd considering how often they do bike events.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Nov 2014)

KneesUp said:


> It might be something you like the taste of (I don't - I prefer my drinks to be less viscous, but each to their own) but surely you'd rather a nice cool lemonade/beer/G&T drunk somewhere that isn't in or near a McDonalds on a hot summers day?




When I am in the middle of a 100+ miler on the bike.. it's perfect.


----------



## Pale Rider (25 Nov 2014)

Cubist said:


> They're a good employer too.



Two of my friendly female McDonald's table clearers are ex-factory workers, Thorn Lighting and Black and Decker, since you were wondering.

Both made redundant when the factory closed, both describe McDonald's as a good employer.

I didn't note their duration of employment at McDonald's, but it was years - one lass has been there since the place opened in the 90s.

As regards bike parking, the out of town McDonald's around here all have an outside seating area with lots of inviting metal work, ideal for a cafe lock.


----------



## subaqua (25 Nov 2014)

ianrauk said:


> When I am in the middle of a 100+ miler on the bike.. it's perfect.


 
good substitute for solid food too. I like the strawberry one , well the pink one anyway.


----------



## Leaway2 (25 Nov 2014)

Crankarm said:


> Probably took one sniff of the food *a relative*, and let go ………..


FIFY


----------



## 400bhp (25 Nov 2014)

very good


----------



## MontyVeda (25 Nov 2014)

bpsmith said:


> Not having a go at you. I just find it interesting that lots of people talk about the ethics of McDonalds, without thinking about the ethics of the other companies that they use.
> 
> Much like the vegetarian with leather shoes, etc.


forr the record.... lots of vegetarians drink milk... and beef and leather is bi product of the dairy industry... whilst they choose not to eat the beef, it's OK for them to wear decent footwear isn't it? Or should vegetarians have vegan ethics in bpsmith-world?


----------



## young Ed (25 Nov 2014)

Ganymede said:


> Hang on Ed... you're not old enough to ride a motorbike... *hard stare*


errrrrrr, my dad's has a pillion seat. honest!
oh dear, i guess you have blown my secret 
Cheers Ed


----------



## young Ed (25 Nov 2014)

ianrauk said:


> oh yes.. and porridge too.


only if you haven't got a real Scottish home mix!
Cheers Ed


----------



## Ganymede (25 Nov 2014)

young Ed said:


> errrrrrr, my dad's has a pillion seat. honest!
> oh dear, i guess you have blown my secret
> Cheers Ed



If your secret is that you ride pillion behind your dad, then no worries! Your secret is safe with the whole of CycleChat.

But seriously Ed, you're not riding a motor bike, are you? (your post is slightly ambiguous.) It did occur to me that it might be in Sweden and maybe the rules are different out there.


----------



## stephec (25 Nov 2014)

Ganymede said:


> If your secret is that you ride pillion behind your dad, then no worries! Your secret is safe with the whole of CycleChat.
> 
> But seriously Ed, you're not riding a motor bike, are you? (your post is slightly ambiguous.) It did occur to me that it might be in Sweden and maybe the rules are different out there.


 
I thought Ed was a little Kent?


----------



## Ganymede (25 Nov 2014)

User said:


> Where, as Ganymede knows full well, things are pretty different as well.


'Tis a strange, uncanny place, to be sure....


----------



## Justinslow (25 Nov 2014)

snorri said:


> As the thread topic has veered a little, I will add my Macd experience.
> I was cycle touring along the Danube in Austria a few years ago and met up with a Swiss couple we cycled along for a few miles together. The guy spoke good German and English and had little difficulty communicating with the locals in Austria and Slovakia so I was happy for him to lead as we looked for accommodation in Bratislava which we found at the second attempt. In the evening we spent quite some time wandering around the city looking for an eating place offering meals that met the rather exacting standards of the guy, his female partner seemed less particular, anyway we had a good meal in the end. The overnight accommodation deal did not include breakfast, so in the morning we had to find a breakfast place. This involved another lengthy search as the guy peered at numerous menus and into premises before deeming each one unsuitable and then continued the search. It was with some relief on my part that we walked right past a MacD and continued the search. By this time I was beginning to feel a bit faint having still eaten nothing that day and with lunchtime now approaching. We then turned around as the guy declared that MacD would be the best place for us to eat. I was horrified that such a picky eater would be seen within a mile of a MacD branch, but although I said nothing was glad to get a seat at an outside table as he went in to order or find the menu. I was chatting with his partner as we waited, and it seemed she was similarly surprised that MacD had been selected as being able to supply something suitable for his unusually demanding taste buds. After what seemed like 20 minutes the guy re- emerged from MacDs saying the queue was too long and we should go elsewhere. At this point I said I was close to fainting and would need to get food at the nearest outlet and I would lead the search. I soon found a likely eatery which provided all that was required at reasonable cost , the guy didn't complain about the breakfast either.
> That's the full extent of my MacD experiences over the last 20 years,....... sat at a MacD table for a short time but have not sampled the goods.



I just wasted 30 seconds reading that.


----------



## steveindenmark (25 Nov 2014)

I bet the police were impressed at being called for such a load of tosh.

But if they have a policy of no bikes all he had to do was to take it outside and that would have been the end of it.

Bikes make excellent pipe bombs. Another good reason not to allow them in restaurants.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (25 Nov 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> Bikes make excellent pipe bombs. Another good reason not to allow them in restaurants.



How many bicycle pipe bombs have there been in Britain?

GC


----------



## nickyboy (25 Nov 2014)

glasgowcyclist said:


> How many bicycle pipe bombs have there been in Britain?
> 
> GC



None, but that's only because the McDonalds staff have been so vigilant


----------



## young Ed (25 Nov 2014)

nickyboy said:


> None, but that's only because the McDonalds staff have been so vigilant


wouldn't be too sure you know, down here in Kent it is very different!


Ganymede said:


> If your secret is that you ride pillion behind your dad, then no worries! Your secret is safe with the whole of CycleChat.
> 
> But seriously Ed, you're not riding a motor bike, are you? (your post is slightly ambiguous.) It did occur to me that it might be in Sweden and maybe the rules are different out there.


only behind dad 
ridden off road in fields though, TBH i have driven most things off road in fields
a dumper truck
tractors
diggers
an ex-council rid on mower
quad bikes 
motorbikes
hybrid push bikes
military tank 
Cheers Ed


----------



## snorri (25 Nov 2014)

Justinslow said:


> I just wasted 30 seconds reading that.


......and another 30 seconds posting a response.


----------



## bpsmith (25 Nov 2014)

MontyVeda said:


> forr the record.... lots of vegetarians drink milk... and beef and leather is bi product of the dairy industry... whilst they choose not to eat the beef, it's OK for them to wear decent footwear isn't it? Or should vegetarians have vegan ethics in bpsmith-world?



Exactly. Some do. Some don't. Some choose not to eat meat because they don't like the taste. Some choose not to for ethical reasons. Some choose to keep their choice to themselves unless asked about it. Some decide to make a big deal about it, telling me others that slaughtering animals for food or keeping animals for milk is wrong. Some do this whilst wearing leather shoes and sitting on leather sofas.

The latter was my point really and wasn't meant to stir things up. The gentleman whose post I quoted has replied prior to you in the same manner that my point was made. He got the idea and context.

Are you suggesting that leather from animals bread for meat does not get used for shoes?

I am in no way saying that people don't deserve good shoes. That's ridiculous! There are lots of other quality materials to make rather nice shoes from remember?

I have nothing against vegetarians or the polar opposite. We make our own choices and I respect that, just don't force it on others or be hypocrits was the tongue in cheek point.


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Nov 2014)

KneesUp said:


> I've been known to take mine into Aldi and leave it in the packing area late on - they don't mind either. Some Aldis have bike racks, some do not. The one nearest does not - which is odd considering how often they do bike events.


I wouldn't leave a bike on a rack without taking off the removable bits such as the lights and computer. I've had stuff not be there when i get back(in the past)so i take the re-movables with me. Though i wouldn't leave a bike in a rack full stop late on when it's dark


----------



## glenn forger (26 Nov 2014)

Mmmmmm, animals bread.


----------



## Chris S (26 Nov 2014)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I know there are two sides to every story but this one does smack of the ridiculous:
> 
> _Comedian Brian Conley was quizzed by cops in Scotland...for taking his fold-up bike into McDonald's.
> 
> The star - who at the peak of his career was the highest paid TV personality in the UK - said the Police Scotland officers even threatened to arrest him._​



They probably just wanted an excuse.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Nov 2014)

If it was a Brompton gas pipe thing he should be locked up.


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Nov 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> If it was a Brompton gas pipe thing he should be locked up.



As a Brompton owner, I take issue with your description.

I always use the term 'scaffold pole' - a gas pipe is much narrower.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Nov 2014)

I fancy going into Blackburn's shopping mall today. I'd like to cycle there but i bet there's nowhere safe to leave my bike and if i wheel it around one of those suited walkie talkie in hand merchants will be on me!


----------



## Ganymede (30 Nov 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> I fancy going into Blackburn's shopping mall today. I'd like to cycle there but i bet there's nowhere safe to leave my bike and if i wheel it around one of those suited walkie talkie in hand merchants will be on me!


Just say: "Oh thank goodness, I was looking for you, I can't seem to find the bike rack, can you tell me where it is?".


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Nov 2014)

Ganymede said:


> Just say: "Oh thank goodness, I was looking for you, I can't seem to find the bike rack, can you tell me where it is?".




Then when they say there isn't one politely lean it against them and ask them to look after it for an hour or two!


----------



## Ganymede (30 Nov 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> Then when they say there isn't one politely lean it against them and ask them to look after it for an hour or two!


Yeah - "Oh, you're security, right? Thanks!*


----------



## snorri (30 Nov 2014)

Ganymede said:


> Just say: "Oh thank goodness, I was looking for you, I can't seem to find the bike rack, can you tell me where it is?".


I tried that in Stirling, not the looking for you bit but the parking question, I still ended up on the street with my spending money intact. I found it quite annoying, I wasn't window shopping but had entered their shopping centre with the intention of buying a specific item. I asked them where the secure cycle parking was situated and they indicated some Sheffield Stands near the entrance which I said were not sufficiently secure for a bike with laden panniers. I asked if they could direct me to another shop in Stirling selling the required product but they showed no concern whatsoever for my dilemma and just wanted me out! The place wasn't even busy at the time, the shops looked as if they could have done with some more customers.
Never been back since.


----------

